
The Pet Ravens of Charles Dickens - daddy_drank
https://lithub.com/meet-the-beloved-pet-ravens-of-charles-dickens/
======
themodelplumber
> Actually, Dickens made a bit of a habit of stuffing his dead pets. When his
> cat Bob died, for exam­ple, he had one of his paws made into a letter
> opener.

Being a guy with a couple of aging cats, this actually had me stroking my
figurative beard. I wonder if this letter opener paw had one shiny, sharpened,
metal claw as I'm led to imagine it? Sounds pretty cool, something any
reasonably awesome family would keep as a cherished heirloom.

(And how did I overlook such a great name for a cat)

------
hownottowrite
If you love the idea of Dickens’ Ravens, check out Drood by Dan Simmons. It’s
a fictionalized account of the last five years of Dickens life told through
the opioid addled haze of fellow author Wilkie Collins, a Dickensian-David
Lynch mashup dripping with Victorian detail and luscious shadows.

